# 29'r singles are good for tandems



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

On account of an injury earlier this year, Jeanne and I have been pretty much road riders.

The other day, we headed over to a local trail we have ridden the tandems on. Not our favorite place for tandems, but no doubt will hone your skills.

This place is loaded with melaleuca trees that grow about 28" apart. Only portions of the trail have these sections, but nowhere is this place open enough to get into any gear taller than middle/3 in the wooded aeeas. Much of it is middle/1.

So we enter from the trailhead, having been many months since our last time here, we are riding tight and cautious.

As we settle in, I begin to notice that many of the previous lines through the corners are no longer utilized. The entire trail now has these wide radius turns created by 29r singles with riders not wanting to lose any momentum. So now the previous tight twisty technical trail for the tandem, has long fast turns easily navigated by a long bike.

In fact, the trail has been groomed to accommodate these new lines.

While in my friends shop the other day, I mentioned this. Under the scorn of newer riders that believe a 29 single is all there is, I mentioned that the trail was fast enough now that I would be confident to ride a 26 single almost entirely in the big ring. The new benefit being, the old inside lines are still there and ridable, meaning the 26 single can easily take the short way and turn inside a 29single in front of them and send them wide or even into the bushes.

The long time riders were in agreement, the more nimble 26 single would not have momentum concerns, and traveling less distance would give the advantage to the small wheel machine.

Like suspension...how much is enough and how much is too much?

PK


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

That's interesting. I'll keep my eye out to see if I can find any evidence that this has happened on my local trails. 

Back to riding the Fandango?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

PretendGentleman said:


> That's interesting. I'll keep my eye out to see if I can find any evidence that this has happened on my local trails.
> 
> Back to riding the Fandango?


Negative on the Fandango. Ventana ECDM. Cadillac ride and fast. For whatever reason we really gel with this bike. Additionally, not chancing hurting my back again.

The Fandango has been for sale for a while. Lots of tire kickers.

Surprised it didn't sell yet. It's a well equipped bike, build cost is over $5k and the bike is rock solid reliable. Guess folks want a new bike with lower component build level for similar money.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Paul,
Glad to hear you guys are back on the ECDM. Bet it felt good.:thumbsup:
Ed and Pat


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Hey Paul,
> Glad to hear you guys are back on the ECDM. Bet it felt good.:thumbsup:
> Ed and Pat


Yes,riding the ECDM again. We just this week went to our local technical trail. Lst night on lap 2, Jeanne just started to relax a bit. Previously, our first laps back were slow and novice like with her riding tight I could not move the bike around easily.

BTW, the carbon fibre glide plate is seeing some use.

Thanks for noticing.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

PMK said:


> Yes,riding the ECDM again. We just this week went to our local technical trail. Lst night on lap 2, Jeanne just started to relax a bit. Previously, our first laps back were slow and novice like with her riding tight I could not move the bike around easily.
> 
> BTW, the carbon fibre glide plate is seeing some use.
> 
> ...


No good without pictures(the glide plate that is)
Ed


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I made a topic here about the carbon glide plate. Let me find it and link it.

As for photos, the drop we scrape on I do need a photo. About 10 feet with a logpile at the top to prevent wear of the trail. They made it taller and steeper while I was injured. Pretty freaky, high centering the frame that high up. Good bit of commitment on the approach and a huge "G"out on the roll out.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Glide Plate link

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mount...-1000-words-only-few-words-needed-759595.html

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

PMK said:


> Glide Plate link
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mount...-1000-words-only-few-words-needed-759595.html
> 
> PK


Thanks Paul. Obviously I had seen it before but forgot. You know what they say about old people....... the mind is the first thing to go......We are very happy to hear you are back on the trail again. 'Til next time,
Ed and Pat


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I sure do enjoy riding both 29er and 26er single. Its just fun to keep it different. However, this may be the first year that we spend more time on a road bike than a mountain bike. Just nice to have the change and be able to dial in the training on the road bike.


----------

